# Went down to the river this afternoon.... and I found.... bugs.... I mean burls



## Clay3063 (Jan 26, 2017)

Went down to the river this afternoon. Found some unique bug looking things. First there were two. Then were six. Then I turned em over. They weren't bugs after all. Burls. Burls Burls and more Burls. Hackberry burls they were. And then I found another bigger one. I can't wait to cut into them. From what I've seen where I removed them from the tree the patterns are going to be absolutely stunning.

My buddy Henri and I cut several more ash, sycamore, and hackberry logs today. We have at least three, maybe four, loads on the ground. We will go back manana and haul em home.

We have been given several big ash trees that we will be taking down as soon as we can get them cut. There are four of them that are monsters. 4 ft or more across. Pictured here is one of them. Just looking at the one picture you think, no big deal. So I took a selfie in front of it. Still no big deal. So then I stood right in front of it. It's wider than I am across my shoulders and I wear a 48-50 suit coat if I remember right. That thing is a monster and 75+ feet tall. And it's not the biggest. There's enough lumber in this one to frame a house. Hint Hint. How many people you know that framed a house in Ash?

BTW, I don't take many selfies cause I am a modest kind of guy. But wow. My wife. Sometimes I wonder if she knows how lucky she really is.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2017)

Those last two pics looks like they have lots of spalting....


Oh.....wait.....
Hmm....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Those last two pics looks like they have lots of spalting....
> 
> 
> Oh.....wait.....
> Hmm....



I have swum in the estrogen ocean (3 daughters. 1 wife. and a couple neutered dogs) for 35 years. I earned every bit of it! LOL!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't have kids, but I feel your pain. My older brother has 3 girls....and they all put em through hell.....
Kudos to you sir...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't have kids, but I feel your pain. My older brother has 3 girls....and they all put em through hell.....
> Kudos to you sir...


Thank you sir. I baptized all three of em. I performed the marriages for the older two and will be performing the marriage for the youngest in March. Then I am done! Somebody else's problem. LOL. All I have to do now is spoil the grandkids as they come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Thank you sir. I baptized all three of em. I performed the marriages for the older two and will be performing the marriage for the youngest in March. Then I am done! Somebody else's problem. LOL. All I have to do now is spoil the grandkids as they come.




You hope!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 27, 2017)

I forgot to post the pics of the other side of the burls. Pretty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like you're in wood heaven!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 27, 2017)

I find hackberry a very odd wood. Most of it is as boring as watching grass grow, but then sometimes you find burls or those brown cores and its amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats again! I do believe you've discovered wood heaven. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats again! I do believe you've discovered wood heaven. Chuck


I can't keep it to myself. We went back today to haul what we cut yesterday. And we spied a tree that had been cut and left because it fell towards the river I guess and whoever cut it couldn't get it back up the bank. For whatever reason it was left behind and when we took a closer look we decided to haul it up. As we cut it I noticed the saw dust was very brown. When we got it up the bank I looked at my partner and asked him if he was seeing what I was seeing. His eyes lit up and yes we were looking at a 24-28 inch black walnut. The main log is 19-20 feet long and straight as can be. Then we cut the crotch and hauled it up. It was all the 12K winch could do to pick it up and put it on the trailer. So today we brought home sycamore, ash, pecan, hackberry and black walnut. We are happy campers.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 27, 2017)

And busy campers! Nice find

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2017)

Walnut pics, please...


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Walnut pics, please...


Soon as I can get em doc, I'll post some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

